# Has YOUR MH ever been broken into ??



## Mrplodd

Following on from all of the posts from people asking about various locks etc I am curious as to how many members on here have actually suffered a motorhome break in.

PLEASE only poll yes if its YOUR vehicle that was entered (not a friends or " I did hear about...etc)


----------



## 113016

No, but I have had the cab of a truck broken into twice in one day  
The second time was while I was reporting the first incident to the Guarda Civil :x
And, I have had trailers broken into in France :x


----------



## wakk44

Another no,but not for the want of trying,I have a cctv system monitoring the motorhome.A while back on reviewing the previous night recording it picked up a little scrote trying the door in the early hours.

Fortunately it was locked and the look on his face was priceless when he looked up at the camera,saw the infra red beam and realised he was being recorded.

I did hand the footage to our local community police officer but nothing came of it.


----------



## teemyob

*window*

I can only vote once!

Both attempted

Once on driveway, caught in the act. Smashed window, tried to grab Reversing Camera monitor as they thought it was a TomTom.

Second time, suspect Polish Kids tried to gain access via rood vent whilst we were at the pool on French Campsite.

TM


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Yes via the garage door whilst the van was at the storage depot.

We were unlucky, they came over the fence right next to us and we were handy. 

We now have the Fiamma door frame locks on the habitation and garage door which makes us more difficult to break into than the van next door which I guess is the point.

The door frame locks are excellent.

It all got sorted on insurance but it was a pain.


----------



## nicholsong

It would be inappropriate to fill the poll because the only time was 'broken into' was by the AA (at my request) because of a door-lock fault.

He was great and did it without any damage.

Hint - acrylic windows are the weakest point.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin

NO but our caravan was......


----------



## tyreman1

Hope this isn't a "tempting fate" survey !!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Motorhome No.
Caravan Yes
Work Van Yes
Home No

Dave p


----------



## aldra

possible when we are out walking the dog

When he is inside no chance, his motto attack first, ask ? later

So far never

Although a obliging very slim French guy did manage to gain access via the garage when we locked ourselves out
Fortunately the dog was on the outside
:lol: 

Since made that route impossible, hope we don't lock ourselves out again   

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Yes, I posted about it here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104903-.html

Chris


----------

